# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [Java] JLabel setText() saut de ligne

## GyZmoO

Salut a tous !



```

```

Mon problme, ben a l'excution, quand mon interface s'affiche il n'y pas de saut a la ligne et c'est embtant tout s'affiche a la suite !!! 

Je prcise mesContacts = JLabel . J'ai regard la faq le caractre '\n' normalement c'est bien saut de ligne non ??? 

Enfin bref a doit tre une betise mais comme je suis pas pro en Java, je viens vous demander votre aide  :;): 

Merci d'avance .
Mickal .

----------


## seths

Tu ne peux pas faire (simplement) de saut de ligne dans un JLabel avec '\n' mais parcontre, tu peux utiliser du HTML directement dans le JLavel :



```

```

----------


## GyZmoO

Ok merci pour ta rponse je vais essayer comme a !  ::): 

[EDIT]
Niquel a marche comme je le souhaitais ! Merci
[/EDIT]

----------


## sinok

Un petit rsolu dans ce cas

----------

